# Making Chips on my Bridgeport



## Charley Davidson (May 13, 2012)

Got it oiled up and fired up, runs very smooth & quiet. So I put a 2 flute 1/2" HSS cutter in it and made .060 deep cuts cutting on both sides of the cutter in aluminum and it had no chatter & was as smooth as a baby's but.  I'll post a video later today.

This thing is like a sex toy:biggrin::lmao:


----------



## brucer (May 13, 2012)

good deal Charley,  looking foward to watching the video


----------



## Splat (May 13, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Got it oiled up and fired up, runs very smooth & quiet. So I put a 2 flute 1/2" HSS cutter in it and made .060 deep cuts cutting on both sides of the cutter in aluminum and it had no chatter & was as smooth as a baby's but.  I'll post a video later today.  This thing is like a sex toy:biggrin::lmao:



Yeah, but nobody'd think you're strange for staring and fondling the mill.   Good going, Charley!


----------



## OlCatBob (May 13, 2012)

Kudo's to you Charley (Benny too!), I'll bet it makes that Burke seeem like it was a toy in comparison.
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 13, 2012)

Bob I'm ecstatic never really felt the true excitement until I actually made some chips, I gotta do a motor swap on it and get to my shop then my excitement will really be hard to contain :biggrin:

Here's a simple/poor video of it making it's first chips after the Quill transplant, I did a quick hillbilly tram job, used a Starret combination square and squared the quill to the table. It cut the piece really square in both directions.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/XWCWtDrRceE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Seems embedding videos does not work:headscratch::yikes:


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 13, 2012)

Here's a direct link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWCWtDrRceE&feature=g-upl


----------



## bcall2043 (May 13, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Here's a direct link
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWCWtDrRceE&feature=g-upl



Don't give up your day job or becoming a Hobby-Machist to make videos:lmao: The open door behind the machine kind of washed out the actual image of the cutting, at least on my computer. For those that can't see the image either, it did happen. I was there.

Benny


----------



## OlCatBob (May 14, 2012)

Charley, I did watch the video, and it was good enough to see some chips flipping out of there. It looks good to me! Why are you changing out the motor; It sounded good to me...??
Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 14, 2012)

OlCatBob said:


> Charley, Why are you changing out the motor; It sounded good to me...??
> Bob



I don't have 220 in my unit so I can't use a phase converter or VFD to run it. I am gonna see if I can get 220 ran to my unit though.


----------



## OlCatBob (May 14, 2012)

Charley, I sure do hope you can talk the owner into making it available, it would certainly make more sense than changing motors. Again, I'm really happy for you, and progress you and Benny made on the mill.
Bob


----------



## Tony Wells (May 14, 2012)

Assuming it it single phase, look into a transformer instead of a motor.


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 14, 2012)

42 said:


> Assuming it it single phase, look into a transformer instead of a motor.



3 Phase


----------



## joe_m (May 14, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> I don't have 220 in my unit so I can't use a phase converter or VFD to run it. I am gonna see if I can get 220 ran to my unit though.


How big is the motor? My VFD runs on 220V, but the place I bought it from also had some slightly more expensive ones that could run on 110V. I just bought it earlier this year but I've already forgotten who it was - temaco, temeco? something starting with a te and ending in a co.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 14, 2012)

Teco.


----------



## joe_m (May 14, 2012)

42 said:


> Teco.


No, although I looked there too and I'm sure they have something that would work as long as the motor is 4 amps or less. The company names were close enough to confuse me when I was doing all the pre-buying research. 

TeMco - this is the page with the products. Somewhere else on the site is a chart with the input/output voltage/amps for each model. 

http://www.temcoindustrialpower.com/search.html?category=Variable_Frequency_Drives


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 14, 2012)

Here is the link to the one I think I would need but I'm not sure what the amps on my motor are. According to the video I will lose my reversing capabilities because it says to "Bypass all switches and wire directly to motor":thinking:

They sure do jump in price quickly

http://www.temcoindustrialpower.com/products/Variable_Frequency_Drives/C10003.html


----------



## joe_m (May 14, 2012)

I use a VFD on my lathe - so no help with a reverse switch there. 
But yes, you bypass all the on/off/reverse switches and it's controlled by parameters on the VFD. I'm pretty sure that model has a reverse parameter. You don't reverse on the fly, you select the parameter - default is forward, or press a button for reverse, and then you hit start.  You can download the manual right there on the page and if you shoot them an email or call (I had to do both) they can tell you. It doesn't take much time to wire it - three wires from the motor, two wires and a ground from the cord to the wall (you'll need to buy that). And if it runs backwards when you first turn it on, you just reverse any two of the wires from the motor.

The plate on the motor should have the specs but if it's a 1hp motor 4 amps should do it - but don't take my word for that, you'll need to track down your motor data and make sure.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 14, 2012)

VFD will do F/R, so you need no other switches. Parameter 231 according to the manual. Should be able to program a button to spin down to zero at a preset decel, then go the other direction.


----------



## 8ntsane (May 15, 2012)

Charley
Did you look at that motor I sent a pic in that link?
The name plate tag says 110/220 Though it is wired and running on 220 now.


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 15, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Charley
> Did you look at that motor I sent a pic in that link?
> The name plate tag says 110/220 Though it is wired and running on 220 now.



I did, I thought you were gonna send some more pictures, I need to get something rolling cause I'm chomping at the bit to get this thing to my shop and making chips into the wee hours of the morning.

With The motor setup you have we may have to swap pulleys too cause all of the retrofits I've seen they had to drill the pulley out to fit the shaft. Let me know how quick you could ship it & if it will be OK to keep my motor till your gets here so I can still use the mill at Benny's house.


----------



## 8ntsane (May 15, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> I did, I thought you were gonna send some more pictures, I need to get something rolling cause I'm chomping at the bit to get this thing to my shop and making chips into the wee hours of the morning.
> 
> With The motor setup you have we may have to swap pulleys too cause all of the retrofits I've seen they had to drill the pulley out to fit the shaft. Let me know how quick you could ship it & if it will be OK to keep my motor till your gets here so I can still use the mill at Benny's house.




Ok, Ill get some more pics out to you today. You figure the pulley has been drilled? I can check the shaft size. Im not certain what size they are supposed to be. But its probably easyer to leave the pulley on the motor, then we know they fit . Im in no rush , as mentioned in previous e-mail , the J-head of mine wont be doing anything, until I find a turret housing, or machine up a make shift bracket set up.. Keep checking your e-mail today, ill get more out for ya.


----------

